# Training and Sinning



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Iv quit smoking (3rd day) but im using a vape thing, with all that veg oil gan in my lungs im sure its gan be a disadvantage while training.

Smoking will always destroy u, veg oil vaping might not destroy me because already i feel like iv got more energy.

Do u do anything bad for u that u shudnt?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Iv quit smoking (3rd day) but im using a vape thing, with all that veg oil gan in my lungs im sure its gan be a disadvantage while training.
> 
> *Uncle daves rod will always destroy u*, veg oil vaping might not destroy me because already i feel like iv got more energy.
> 
> Do u do anything bad for u that u shudnt?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Its weird u instantly gan to incest, u supportin it with ur gf/mum/sis/aunty?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Its weird u instantly gan to incest, u supportin it with ur gf/mum/sis/aunty?


 Cos u look like da incest type


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Cos u look like da incest type


 Cum n get me old timer, incest people live longer


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Did you just admit to being into incest? :huh:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Did you just admit to being into incest? :huh:


 He's the gift that keeps on giving :lol:


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Cum n get me old timer, incest people live longer


 i new it! @LeeUncleDavesBitch

Just coz ur into incest doesnt mean u have 2 live in a dump m8. Can still have a nice home n enjoy Uncle Davos Rod every night


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Did you just admit to being into incest? :huh:


 Im not incest


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> i new it! @LeeUncleDavesBitch
> 
> Just coz ur into incest doesnt mean u have 2 live in a dump m8. Can still have a nice home n enjoy Uncle Davos Rod every night


 My palace is lush


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

im just pure sexy mate


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im not incest


 It's impossible to *be* incest. It's being said that you *commit* incest.

Has anyone got anything Lee could be colouring in? Should keep him occupied for a few hours.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im not incest











You beg to differ


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> It's impossible to *be* incest. It's being said that you *commit* incest.
> 
> Has anyone got anything Lee could be colouring in? Should keep him occupied for a few hours.


 One hit ud be down


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> View attachment 145810
> 
> 
> You beg to differ


 I stated they live longer, didnt say i was incest


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> One hit ud be down


 I don't want a hit of your vape pen, definitely not going down on you either. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I don't want a hit of your vape pen, definitely not going down on you either. Thanks for the offer.


 Hahaha


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> It's impossible to *be* incest. It's being said that you *commit* incest.
> 
> Has anyone got anything Lee could be colouring in? Should keep him occupied for a few hours.


 Sure a mind as poweful as Lee's can find a way to be incest :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

CG88 said:


> Sure a mind as poweful as Lee's can find a way to be incest :lol:


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


>


 Come on badboys wheres ur pics?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Come on badboys wheres ur pics?


 On the left.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Recent?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Recent?


 Mine on left is 3 weeks ago


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Recent?


 Some of us do lift mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I stated they live longer, didnt say i was incest


 Its strongly implicated at the very least.

You dont know a @Disclosure do you?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Some of us do lift mate :thumbup1:


 I lift, id be liftin more if i wasnt too hard for my bench


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Its strongly implicated at the very least.
> 
> You dont know a @Disclosure do you?


 Duno y? Might of hear him on here


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Recent?


 About 6 months old I think? I only change it every year or two :lol:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Duno y? Might of hear him on here


 He's a Paedo


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> About 6 months old I think? I only change it every year or two :lol:


 Id look lethal as fooook with abs mate, be killin for fun


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

CG88 said:


> He's a Paedo


 Bah, na mate dnt know that c*nt.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Id look lethal as fooook with abs mate, be killin for fun


 Get on Tren mate


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

CG88 said:


> Get on Tren mate


 That powder?

Was lookin at gettin some pro pro wen i seen the 'maximuscle' post


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Id look lethal as fooook with abs mate, be killin for fun


 I try and maintain a decent level of bodyfat year-round anyhow. Blast for 3 months on a conservative bulk, then cruise for probably a couple of months and cut towards the end of the cruise to get my bodyfat back down to single digits before I embark on my next blast :thumbup1:


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Another retarded post. Stop being a turd on the internet go and eat a decent meal and train.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> That powder?
> 
> Was lookin at gettin some pro pro wen i seen the 'maximuscle' post


 Yes mate, i heard maximuscle tren powder is mint for gains


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> im just pure sexy mate


 You're a god Lee .

Just do your thing hun

x


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

CG88 said:


> Yes mate, i heard maximuscle tren powder is mint for gains


 F*ck off, iv looked it up.

Thinking about serious s**t now


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> F*ck off, iv looked it up.
> 
> Thinking about serious s**t now


 Tren is serious


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hahaha . Cant stop reading


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

CG88 said:


> Tren is serious


 Yer it is, everything in that class is serious s**t.

Should i gan down that route?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Yer it is, everything in that class is serious s**t.
> 
> Should i gan down that route?


 I think it would definitely improve your mental state


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

CG88 said:


> I think it would definitely improve your mental state


 Thats what i wanna know, wud it make me rage too much?

Is oral less potent or less likely to make me gan raj?


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

I think oral with boys might be the reason your in this raj.

On a serious note though sort your diet and training before considering any drugs. Your a good distance from needing them yet.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Thats what i wanna know, wud it make me rage too much?
> 
> Is oral less potent or less likely to make me gan raj?


 You're already raj, Lee

As above - stay away from drugs, sort your diet and training out

This is a great place for learning about both - calm down with the s**t talking and you could learn a lot and make some progress

Or keep going cos these threads are funny as f**k :lol:


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Who would have believed 'Harry Hill' even lifted.

View attachment 145847


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> Who would have believed 'Harry Hill' even lifted.
> 
> View attachment 145847


 Lee dnt get a rock on tommy over this pic, bet u wide love Harry's jizz all over ya dish

where is this video @LeeDaLifter


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Who would have believed 'Harry Hill' even lifted.
> 
> View attachment 145847


 Looks nowt like me mate, id kill him 1v1


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Looks nowt like me mate, id kill him 1v1


 U Wundt turn up lol


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

trey1 said:


> U Wundt turn up lol


 He needs a few days on maximuscle tren powder shakes to prepare


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

danb900 said:


> He needs a few days on maximuscle tren powder shakes to prepare


 Needs gloves hahahha


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

@trey1 f**k gloves. Break the twats face then bury him


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

danb900 said:


> @trey1 f**k gloves. Break the twats face then bury him


 Uncle Dave prob breaking his arse as we speek


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

u started tren yet @LeeDaLifter


----------

